# Most memorable excuse for being late, absent etc..



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Great Topic.

I could list on forever. I would say out of the 35 or so employees over the past few years ten of them would "forget" something at home and never show back up after lunch. Another 5 or so were caught shooting up in the trailer. One was caught cutting his toe nails in the trailer. Another 5 or so were afraid of heights but still applied for the job. Two of them were "foreman" at other companies but were unable to even set up a ladder properly. One of them owned his own business that didnt survive, he never showed up past the second day. We still have all his tools and check. Made it obvious as to why his business was unsuccessful. I would say around another 8 got fired for thinking they could show up and leave when they want and answer their cell phones when the wanted.

However, I did find 3 great employees who I am not going to allow to screw up.
Ahh gotta love the roofing lowlifes.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I got a new job one time, and apparently a couple days before I started, there was another guy that was suppose to start, but called in that he wouldn't be able to make it for a few days because he had been bucked off a bull and was pretty beat up. He never did show up, so when I started, all the employees thought I was the guy that had got bucked off the bull.


----------



## DCPP (Nov 22, 2009)

Please excuse my ignorance, but how does a person call in 'dead'?


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

As unbelievable as this might seem this is a true story. We had a guy show up four hours late one day. He was suppose to be in at 7 and showed up at 11. Any way he shows up at 11 and says "His girlfriend was horny and couldn't leave until she was satisfied". He either sucks at satisfying her or has stamina that we would all envy. He came in looking for hi-fives. He also had the balls to ***** about working past three o'clock. But to the guys who had to work two hours longer to finish the job they didn't give a crap. Needles to say this guy didn't last long. Constantly late and pissed everyone off constantly doesn't add up to longevity.


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

Had a good but not reliable employee not show up on monday and not call. So I call his house and get his mother I ask to talk to Tony. She keeps saying "No" & "no more talk" & "No Tony" and then she starts goin off in Korean. So I wait a couple hours and get one of the other guys that speaks K to call & find out if he was quitting or comeing in the next day or what. Turns ou he had went to nice dinner with his family, went to go get the car to pick them up in the lobby and while they were waiting for him he went to another hotel and jumped off. No one new why. I felt like complete **** becuase I had been trying to convience his mother I needed to talk to her dead son.


----------



## HgWhiz (Mar 13, 2009)

nlgutters said:


> (Employee) Boss i;m not gonna be able to make it in today.
> (Boss) Why not?
> Employee) I can't see.
> (boss) what do you mean you cant see
> ...


I was compelled to give this one another round of applause!
:clap::clap:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Favorite one I have received was a few years ago when a first weeker called in sick 4 days after he was supposed to be there.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

I had a guy about 21 real eager kid that knew I didn't accept any excuse for not being at work, I would can him if he wad late/never showed up. His track record with his previous employer we both worked for was not good.

Anyways, Monday morning he wad on time, his mother dropped him off. I ask where's your car? Turns out he got pinched for DWI Sunday afternoon, calls his dad Sunday night to come post $800.00 bond, turns out his dad had an outstanding warrant and they shared a cell til almost 2:00am when his mother came and got them both. 

So he wasn't late, didn't get fired, and you can't make up a story like that.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

this was a question on the local rock stations call in segment a few weeks back. a contractor called in saying the best one he ever got was that " hi boss, i wont be in to work today, im too tired i didnt sleep all weekend so gotta get some rest.. boss says you were drinking werent you... guy responds.. not at all thats why i couldnt sleep didnt have any booze"


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I remember hearing two really good ones. The first was one of the trim carpenters at the first big company I ever worked for. He showed up 1.5 hours late(very unlike him) and, when the forman asked why, he said "my wife was getting pregnant this morning and I wanted to be there.". The second was when a guy who worked for my family called in sick because he'd been shot in the foot. By himself. In a car...

My worst call in was when I was half a day late because I lost my glasses. I'd just broken my spare pair and when I woke up in the morning I couldn't find my glasses. I can only see about 10" without them so I had to crawl around my damn bedroom for 4 hours looking for them. Turns out they fell behind my nightstand but caught on the lamp cord. Not on the table not on the floor. I was pissed!


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

yah the glasses thing really does suck, that was me in my early twenties after a night of heavy partying... id forget where i put em when i went to bed then wander around for a couple hours trying to find em while still drunk


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

I was just given a apprentice on a Friday. He was pretty good too. I was like finally a good one. Over the weekend he past away in a car accident. On Monday the foreman came up to me. I thought he said "He didn't make it in". I said "No, he hasn't shown up yet." That was when he said "No, he didn't make it. He died over the weekend". 

Pretty ****ty way to start a week. Kid was only 20. He did pass my first test on accepting a apprentice to teach.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

thats terrible, my condolences to the family..

and you of course for having to find a new apprentice who learns


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

This happened a few years back. While my plight of losing a great apprentice is no where near the pain his parents suffer. I met his dad about a year later. He came in to thank us for the sympathy card. I just shook his hand and told him I was sorry for his loss. I could tell by the pain in his eyes that he just wanted to leave after what he felt was his duty. If his son had worked with my longer I might of said more. But I felt at that time it wasn't right.


----------



## kcremodeling (Nov 8, 2009)

Have a guy that has worked with me for a couple of years now. I was working on a basement and he was suppose to be building a deck. Sometime during the day one of our mutual friends calls me to discuss a trip we had been planning. He ask me if I had talked to "Brian" yet. I said that I hadn't and he proceeds to tell me about the previous night.

Turns out they went out drinking and didn't get home until 3 A.M. Just as everybody is getting ready for bed Brian decides he is feeling lucky and leaves without telling anybody. He decided to go to the casino and ended up losing about $500, didn't get back until 5 or 6 in the morning. 

A couple of hours later he calls me and says that his back was really hurting him he needed the day to let it rest.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Chris Johnson said:


> I had a guy about 21 real eager kid that knew I didn't accept any excuse for not being at work, I would can him if he wad late/never showed up. His track record with his previous employer we both worked for was not good.
> 
> Anyways, Monday morning he wad on time, his mother dropped him off. I ask where's your car? Turns out he got pinched for DWI Sunday afternoon, calls his dad Sunday night to come post $800.00 bond, turns out his dad had an outstanding warrant and they shared a cell til almost 2:00am when his mother came and got them both.
> 
> So he wasn't late, didn't get fired, and you can't make up a story like that.


i can't come in today, i have school :laughing:
friday i don't though, what time do you start


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I remember once when I was 18, my car wouldn't start and I figured I couldn't make it in. I decided to call a cab, as the job was only about 5 miles away. Even though a lot of the guys and even the boss got a good laugh about it, I know that I earned serious brownie points for making such an effort.


----------



## Willy is (May 20, 2010)

The worst hangover of my life I made it in to work. The boss knew I wasn't in good shape, though. He could tell because I had thrown up all over my arm out the truck window on the way in. :clap:

I was doing portable welding, standing on top of a 10 foot ladder welding I beams. Every time I put the helmet down thew world started spinning. I made it till noon.

One of the guys I worked with came back late from lunch. Boos demanded explanation, the guys smiles and said " I just couldn't turn down a nooner" : ) :thumbup:

I worked w/ a vet on disability. The guy was just a yard chimp, a go-fer and damn near useless. One day he turns up missing. He's useless, but we were working 135 foot in the air so one of us had to climb down to try to find the PIA.

After the longest time the guy sent to find "roger" came back upstairs beaming; he had found him in his car. 
Turns out that he had looked all over and was about to give up when he hears a loud noise. He follows it and he is the ***** for brains guy laying on the front seat of his car, listening to the radio, smoking a cigarette and..... because he was bored.....throwing out the occasional firecracker. 

The guy was worthless but amusing.

willy


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

FramingPro said:


> i can't come in today, i have school :laughing:
> friday i don't though, what time do you start


The crew starts on site at 7:30...


----------



## kcremodeling (Nov 8, 2009)

FramingPro said:


> "I'm a firm believer that in order for one to call themselves a Framer or a Roofer or a Plumber or anything, they have to be devoted to that one trade exclusively.'- 2ndGen


So what are you like 19? So that gives you like 2 years of experience. 

Call yourself whatever you want but it still doesn't mean you know anything.:whistling


----------

